# Another classic install



## plumberdave101 (Mar 23, 2014)

Anything wrong with this? ( or I should say anything right) lol


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plumberdave101 said:


> Anything wrong with this? ( or I should say anything right) lol


I'm sure that appliance connector is the proper size. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## everyday (Oct 18, 2013)

Improper sediment trap


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

everyday said:


> Improper sediment trap


Wrong, improper intro!!!


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

its not half assed, ITS ALL ASSED


----------



## everyday (Oct 18, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> Wrong, improper intro!!!


What r u talking about intro


----------



## everyday (Oct 18, 2013)

everyday said:


> What r u talking about intro


Screw Einstein


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Aside from looking like an undersized gas flex and some loppy pipe work, what's wrong with it?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Maybe I'm missing something but shouldn't there be a condensate drain and trap. Next one you install you may want to buy a new level and tape measure and neaten it up.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

everyday said:


> Screw Einstein


Did we have a " master" here and didn't lasts everyday ??


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but shouldn't there be a condensate drain and trap. Next one you install you may want to buy a new level and tape measure and neaten it up.


bandiron top left,


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but shouldn't there be a condensate drain and trap. Next one you install you may want to buy a new level and tape measure and neaten it up.


It looks like there's a condensate drain on the left side. I cant tell where it goes but the tube looks like it's there.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> It looks like there's a condensate drain on the left side. I cant tell where it goes but the tube looks like it's there.


 I don't see it. All I see is the electric power coming down to the duplex outlet.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> I don't see it. All I see is the electric power coming down to the duplex outlet.


You sure are right. Now I can tell that it's the wiring.


----------

